# New 18" upper



## Chad (Jan 20, 2008)

Received the upper on Saturday. I had it built to test our optics on, stock Armalite w/ 16" barrel was not cutting it:







Put about 150 rounds through it over the last two days to test functioning and get an idea on accuracy potential:






I will be shooting it at longer distances on Monday and Tuesday, will have a good idea on what it is capable of at that time.

Chad


----------



## AWP (Jan 21, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 21, 2008)

Whats the sight?


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 21, 2008)

First pic looks a Triji Accupoint, but can see close enough. It may be an S&B Short Dot ???

Is that a stainless with a tighter twist rate ? Say 1:7 or 1:8 ??? Standard rifling or polygonal ???


----------



## phridum (Jan 21, 2008)

Pretty sure it's the S&B

Actually, I just had to say that because I meant to post a message in another thread and then realized my err. I'm going to finish my beer and then go to bed.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jan 21, 2008)

it's purdy. :)


----------



## Chad (Jan 21, 2008)

The top photo has our latest scope. It is the preproduction model of our 1-4x that I am testing. 

I'm open to input over the next few days, just have to be in the Tucson area to be able to shoot it.

82nd, Noveske barrel(1 in 7" twist improved polygonal rifling).

Chad


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 21, 2008)

Chad said:


> The top photo has our latest scope. It is the preproduction model of our 1-4x that I am testing.
> 
> I'm open to input over the next few days, just have to be in the Tucson area to be able to shoot it.
> 
> ...



Great barrel !! It doesn't get much better than Noveske. 

What dope you gonna throw through it ???


----------



## Chad (Jan 21, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> What dope you gonna throw through it ???



Uh...Dope=Bullets?

Over the last three days I have about 250 rds through it: 55 Win. White Box, 55 Federal Am. Eagle, 55 PMC, M855, 75 TAP, 77 Fiocchi.

Chad


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks nice!  Will you have the scope at the Shot Show??????


----------



## Chad (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes. 

It will probably be with the boss man at the show, it is the only one we have at the moment. 

I will PM you my contact info, just call if you want to see it and I will track it down. 

Chad


----------



## Chad (Mar 15, 2008)

77 Black Hills Blue Box(not zeroed), 100yds, RR800-1 @ 9X, calm conditions.

Sequence of shots:

CBCB=Clean Bore Cold Bore

1 five shot group

A-D Dot drill of sorts. Load a magazine with four rounds. Fire one shot at each target(A, B, C, D), mark the target. Repeat two more times. 

2 ten rounds, five in each mag, rapid rate

Chad


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 15, 2008)

Is that the Noveske break on that barrel ???


----------



## Chad (Mar 15, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> Is that the Noveske break on that barrel ???



SureFire.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 15, 2008)

2 questions:

1.  Does you optics have an adjustable turret with range markings?

2.  What bipod is that?

(another question)

3.  Do you need anyone to test them in middle Tennessee??  I would be happy to?? 
Seriously, if you want 5th Group to try them out, I can put you in contact with their SOTIC instructors.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 15, 2008)

82nd,

here's that muzzle brake:

http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/pgname/suppressors-see_why/strfnbr/6


----------



## 03Gunner31 (Mar 15, 2008)

Friggin sweet!

I'll trade you my gf for it?


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 15, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> 82nd,
> 
> here's that muzzle brake:
> 
> http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/pgname/suppressors-see_why/strfnbr/6



Thanks Brother !!!

Looking into a break for a Les Baer rifle.


----------



## Chad (Mar 15, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> 1.  Does you optics have an adjustable turret with range markings?
> 
> ...



1. No. That scope(last photo), same reticle as my avatar.

2. GG&G

3. I do not need any "tested".

 You can demo one. email me what scope, contact info and brief shooting bio, weapon you would mount it on, time needed etc, and I will see what I can work out when something is available.

Chad
cdrayer at rapidreticle.com


----------



## Chad (Mar 15, 2008)

03Gunner31 said:


> Friggin sweet!
> 
> I'll trade you my gf for it?



Amazing piece of gear, Marine.

S/F
Chad


----------



## Chad (May 15, 2008)

*Yesterday*

FWS18, RR800-1, 75 Prvi Partisan(two 3 shot groups), 600yds:

I needed to put sighters into the berm to get the wind call correct. It was light wind but I kept missing.:confused: Wind call was off about 2mph. 

First group is left side impacts, inspected the tgt and shot the second group(centered). 







Dude that built this seems to know what he is doing. Guy is located in Colorado, pm if you want his contact information.

Chad


----------



## Chad (May 11, 2009)

*Who is the hater that stole my pic out from the above post*

FWS18 is back in action w/ another optic:





Black Hills 77gr red box, 5rd strings, prone, bipod, 100-800yds. Checking out some POI results:





Then I gave the 1K a spin.

I put the first five into the nearby berm, trying to figure the correct hold point in the scope and see what my impacts were looking like. 
When everything looked ok I sent the first one at the tgt and it looked like a miss off the right hand side:doh:, 
held left about 2' more into the wind and sent the next four, all looked good.






Not bad for an 18" barrel, no evidence of a keyhole/destabilization.


----------

